# NE Florida Skiff Meet.



## LtShinysides

If it's somewhere between Ponce and St Augustine inlet I'm in. Prefably Matanzas inlet area but I'm open to other places. I would love to spend a few hours checking out some sweet skiffs and meeting some like minded anglers. Let's make it happen!


----------



## Charles Hadley

St. Augustine area is loaded with good sandbars and small intracoastal beaches


----------



## Viking1

Great idea and would love to participate but for me I am going to wait until this covid thing in NE Florida slows down.


----------



## flyclimber

Viking1 said:


> Great idea and would love to participate but for me I am going to wait until this covid thing in NE Florida slows down.


Similar story.


----------



## Flats Skimmer 16

Could be a good time. Matanzas Inlet isalways a great place. There are some great backwaters around there also, for anyone who might want to take a side journey.


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax

Following. Definitely interested. 
Ft George obviously always works in jax. There's also a decent little sand beach area on the east bank of the icw just on the North side of the south end of Guana that would work perfectly.


----------



## Salt

Following and would also be interested in a skiff meet up in Jax, St. A or Matanzas. Someone pick a date and time!


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax

Salt said:


> Following and would also be interested in a skiff meet up in Jax, St. A or Matanzas. Someone pick a date and time!


Solid username. Dibs when you're done with it.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Sand bar by Guanna would be great,ft.george/alamacony would be full of pleasure boat and jet ski f$%^s as well as matanzas inlet ,plus all the large offshore boats that blast those areas would suck.there are multiple sandbars and small beaches between matanzas and guanna that don't get crowded with morons.


----------



## mmccull5

I'll make the haul down once something gets dialed in and make a weekend out of it.


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax

Sat November 7th? Sand bar by guana? Could put in at palm valley or Aunt Kate's...


----------



## Charles Hadley

Nov 6 and 7 I have bnb revs. For dingy derby in mosquito lagoon ,the next weekend?


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax

Charles Hadley said:


> Nov 6 and 7 I have bnb revs. For dingy derby in mosquito lagoon ,the next weekend?


I'm good for Nov 14th


----------



## Salt

November 14th it is at Guana and ICW. Who else is in?


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax

Salt said:


> November 14th it is at Guana and ICW. Who else is in?


Boom. It's on the calendar.


----------



## flyclimber

I could be into it!


----------



## Salt

Salt said:


> November 14th it is at Guana and ICW. Who else is in?


This Saturday, weather permitting. Who’s in?


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax

Soooo...I accidentally bought an old landcruiser off bringatrailer and am flying out to pick it up tomorrow...won't be back until Sunday. Would love to be a part of the meetup but can no longer do this wknd.


----------



## rhart6

If the weather holds I'm in.


----------



## Tow-mater

Im Down for Saturday also.


----------



## flyclimber

Where would the location be? For this weekend?


----------



## Tow-mater

flyclimber said:


> Where would the location be? For this weekend?


I know 29.937352,-81.307950 Is a nice spot. Unless someone else knows a better one.


----------



## rhart6

Tow-mater said:


> I know 29.937352,-81.307950 Is a nice spot. Unless someone else knows a better one.


I had just assumed people had been talking about 29.9855770, -81.3249783. I've never been in that part of the river myself though so I'm not sure if there is a bar to stop at during most tides


----------



## Charles Hadley

1st spot ,lots of traffic and wakes
2nd spot couple bars inside creek mouth 
Bar just north of spot 1 on west side o FCC icw has small channel on back to land skiffs out of wakes from big boats.dead west of Usina boat ramp and aunt Kate's restaurant.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Low tide here will be at about 140 pm


----------



## flyclimber

I would like to not get waked by big boats if at all possible


----------



## Charles Hadley

Then bar across from usina is best bet for landing, not getting waked getting to a sandbar in St.Augustine is a different story


----------



## flyclimber

Charles Hadley said:


> Then bar across from usina is best bet for landing, not getting waked getting to a sandbar in St.Augustine is a different story


Usina?


----------



## Charles Hadley

That's closest ramp ,just other side of icw ,I usually put in at crane ramp,but villano bridge ramp is close also.boat club road just south of usina is close too but only has a few spots on side of road.yes usina boat ramp is next door to Aunt Kate's restaurant and has parking for about 15 to 20 rigs


----------



## Charles Hadley

So 840 looks at this , doesn't matter your political stand,fly ,bait,spin tactic. We all love cool skiffs and talking shit hopefully anyone following this feels the same.at the least it's a good excuse to drink beer prior to chasing reds following the tide into the creeks.


----------



## Salt

Did we settle on a time for the skiff meetup tomorrow? If not, Noon / 1PM works for me and should allow folks to peel away once the tide starts to turn around.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Noonish sounds good


----------



## flyclimber

I think I might be able to come! bringing the wife. I might come early and leave early to fish the low


----------



## Charles Hadley

Yep I'll have wife with also


----------



## Tow-mater

I'll have the dog.


----------



## Salt

Guana or Vilano?


----------



## rhart6

Had a great time. Was good to put faces to names.


----------



## CaptDanS

Did this happen ?


----------



## flyclimber

CaptDanS said:


> Did this happen ?


It came and went but it could be a good time to happen again!


----------



## Salt

flyclimber said:


> It came and went but it could be a good time to happen again!


Where did everyone meet? I was solo at the Guana sandbar that day. I would be interested in another meetup.


----------



## Tow-mater

Salt said:


> Where did everyone meet? I was solo at the Guana sandbar that day. I would be interested in another meetup.


29.952243,-81.311011 was where we chilled for a bit. 
The water was rippin across the sandbar so we moved to the shore.


----------



## gasman

Keep the thread going - Im in Jax and could head down that way - once the Caimen comes back from East Cape this week.


----------



## CaptDanS

Thanks Flyclimber I would be up for a meet up in Jan. I would leave the wife at home and bring the dog ...lol


----------



## rhart6

If the wife is off work I could bring her and the pup. Otherwise she's too hard to manage solo (applies to both the wife and dog).


----------



## ShallowMinded84

I'm in New Smyrna but I would try to make a trip next time y'all meet up.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

damn, anyone want to do this in the Sarasota area? ...serious FOMO


----------



## flyclimber

I had a thought of having the meetup in Jax/Fernandina so it’s closer to some people. I don’t mind trailering. We have do another on in mosquito lagoon too


----------



## ShallowMinded84

flyclimber said:


> I had a thought of having the meetup in Jax/Fernandina so it’s closer to some people. I don’t mind trailering. We have do another on in mosquito lagoon too


Lagoon👍


----------

